# Looking for prospects in South Africa



## jcrockett (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, I'm Jesse, 33, single male, self-employed web programmer. I am looking foremost at SA, esp. Cape Town or something suitable along the coast, where English is spoken enough to get by.

My source of income and employment will be about the same at 1200usd/mo.

At this time I don't know what else to ask about. I will really appreciate any comments or questions.

Thank you.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

jcrockett said:


> Hello, I'm Jesse, 33, single male, self-employed web programmer. I am looking foremost at SA, esp. Cape Town or something suitable along the coast, where English is spoken enough to get by.
> 
> My source of income and employment will be about the same at 1200usd/mo.
> 
> ...


The following link may be of help.
Web Developer Jobs, Vacancies in South Africa | Indeed.co.za


----------



## jcrockett (Dec 28, 2010)

*follow-up questions*

Thank you, but I'd like to know how I'd fare on 1200usd/mo. I'm confident that I can keep my current employment or find work locally.

I would be happy in a normal studio apartment, duplex or small multiplex apartments. It seems that Cape Town gets a lot of tourism, so I guess it's not hostile to foreigners, Americans in particular?

It would be great to build up a relationship online with someone or a group of people who could help me transition to my own lease, but I understand that this will take time.

Another post I read stated that 3000usd/mo is very nice for a family of four. I'm only one, so I gather that I could get by on 1200-1500/mo.

Years ago I looked into Switzerland, but they wanted 80Kusd/year income established. Does South Africa have such requirements. Right now I don't even have a passport.

About the visa, I gather that I can obtain a 6mo business visa without much trouble. Is it likely that if I begin to pay into the system that I can obtain something more durable?

I've read that there are 50+ murders per day in South Africa. What is the murder rate in Cape Town and the immediate suburbs.

What information might you need to offer best advice for me in particular?

Thank you so much. I am excited. Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I am sure if you go through the threads, you will find answers to most of the questions you posed here!

Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Tristan17 (Jan 19, 2011)

jcrockett said:


> Thank you, but I'd like to know how I'd fare on 1200usd/mo. I'm confident that I can keep my current employment or find work locally.
> 
> I would be happy in a normal studio apartment, duplex or small multiplex apartments. It seems that Cape Town gets a lot of tourism, so I guess it's not hostile to foreigners, Americans in particular?
> 
> ...


R12 000 rand at current strong exchange rate isn't a fortune, but you will get by. Rent is cheaper than the States but the rest of cost of living in comparible. You won't be in for any major suprises. If you can live on it there you can live on it here for the most part. Depends a lot of lifestyle and something both sides are far cheaper.


----------

